# Homosexuality and heterosexuality are related to a person’s sexual orientation.



## darwing

Homosexuality and heterosexuality are related to a person’s sexual orientation.We cannot decide which is right and which is wrong.But Li Hongzhi of Falun Gong openly criticized homosexual persons in terms of his own sexual orientation,and tried to influence others,this is what we beg to differ Risk Ross the founder of The Cult Education Institute ,believe that Falun Gong is “s terrorist cult harmful to people’s mind,and the public must be on guard against it”. 


We have to fight back！！！


----------



## darwing

In his talk in Switzerland, Li Hongzhi also stated that gay people would be "eliminated" by "the gods." Asked in Frankfurt, Germany, in 1998 whether gays could practice Falun Gong, Mr. Li answered, "You can cultivate, but you must give up the bad conduct."


----------



## Dale Smith

darwing said:


> In his talk in Switzerland, Li Hongzhi also stated that gay people would be "eliminated" by "the gods." Asked in Frankfurt, Germany, in 1998 whether gays could practice Falun Gong, Mr. Li answered, "You can cultivate, but you must give up the bad conduct."




I miss the days when the faglet faction simply kept to themselves and did whatever perversions that they do and remained behind the privacy of their abode. Now? We have these flaming faggots parading around in ass-less chaps insisting that they be accepted............fags are fags and perverts they are........no lipstick is going to change the appearance of that pig.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I am pro freedom....


----------



## darwing

Matthew said:


> I am pro freedom....


Freedom should of course be protected！
But some people are trampling on freedom……


----------



## darwing

Racism and homophobia: I have specifically asked Falun Dafa members how they regard Mr. Li’s racist teachings, which denigrate the children of interracial unions as "cross bred" and "incomplete."


----------



## yiostheoy

darwing said:


> Homosexuality and heterosexuality are related to a person’s sexual orientation.We cannot decide which is right and which is wrong.But Li Hongzhi of Falun Gong openly criticized homosexual persons in terms of his own sexual orientation,and tried to influence others,this is what we beg to differ Risk Ross the founder of The Cult Education Institute ,believe that Falun Gong is “s terrorist cult harmful to people’s mind,and the public must be on guard against it”.
> 
> 
> We have to fight back！！！


If sex is a pain in the azz then you are obviously doing it all wrong.


----------



## yiostheoy

darwing said:


> In his talk in Switzerland, Li Hongzhi also stated that gay people would be "eliminated" by "the gods." Asked in Frankfurt, Germany, in 1998 whether gays could practice Falun Gong, Mr. Li answered, "You can cultivate, but you must give up the bad conduct."


Well the Gods did not free the Jews from the holocaust so I doubt the Gods will do much about homo's either then.


----------



## darwing

yiostheoy said:


> darwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> In his talk in Switzerland, Li Hongzhi also stated that gay people would be "eliminated" by "the gods." Asked in Frankfurt, Germany, in 1998 whether gays could practice Falun Gong, Mr. Li answered, "You can cultivate, but you must give up the bad conduct."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Gods did not free the Jews from the holocaust so I doubt the Gods will do much about homo's either then.
Click to expand...

I think it's nothing right or wrong, just a personal choice.


----------



## darwing

yiostheoy said:


> darwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality and heterosexuality are related to a person’s sexual orientation.We cannot decide which is right and which is wrong.But Li Hongzhi of Falun Gong openly criticized homosexual persons in terms of his own sexual orientation,and tried to influence others,this is what we beg to differ Risk Ross the founder of The Cult Education Institute ,believe that Falun Gong is “s terrorist cult harmful to people’s mind,and the public must be on guard against it”.
> 
> 
> We have to fight back！！！
> 
> 
> 
> If sex is a pain in the azz then you are obviously doing it all wrong.
Click to expand...

Yes, but I think that Falun Gong, as an cult, it should not be openly judged by homosexuality.


----------



## darwing

yiostheoy said:


> darwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality and heterosexuality are related to a person’s sexual orientation.We cannot decide which is right and which is wrong.But Li Hongzhi of Falun Gong openly criticized homosexual persons in terms of his own sexual orientation,and tried to influence others,this is what we beg to differ Risk Ross the founder of The Cult Education Institute ,believe that Falun Gong is “s terrorist cult harmful to people’s mind,and the public must be on guard against it”.
> 
> 
> We have to fight back！！！
> 
> 
> 
> If sex is a pain in the azz then you are obviously doing it all wrong.
Click to expand...

Yes, but I think that Falun Gong, as an cult, it should not be openly judged by homosexuality.


----------



## darwing

ScienceRocks said:


> I am pro freedom....


Freedom should of course be protected！
But some people are trampling on freedom……


----------



## darwing

We should go to the streets of Toronto, against this organization which slander us！


----------



## darwing

Let us raise the slogans against the organization in the Toronto Pride


----------



## darwing

My friend went to the scene and brought some pictures


----------

